# problem when changing breaks



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

this was my first time trying to change the rear drum
break shoes on my 92 Nissan Stanza. it could be a quick 
job if i did not ignore one import advice on my repair
manual which says:

never depress the break pedal while the break drum is removed.

i depressed the pedal before put back the drums.

my ignorance was immediately punished as the pedal became un-pressible. it does not move even after i managed to install
back the drums. and i cannot start up the engine.

i left the car there for one day and tried to jump start the car this morning because somehow the battery ran out although i just tried to 
start the car twice. looks like something is using the battery 
while the engine is off. 

i was able to press the pedal down but it was very firm and even a jump-start did not work! i don't hear any motor rotation. what was wrong? 

Your advice is highly appreciated.

Jack


----------

